# Surprised win



## Razzle (Jan 10, 2021)

So I just won an eBay bid for a Boyar Schulz 1A618 surface grinder. I had been watching this item for a while and it was just relisted. I bid but didn't really think I would get it. Apparently the seller was so happy that he got a bid he shut down the auction and awarded it to me. Now to pay for it. 
It is rough, with a missing hydraulic system. 3 phase so I need an inverter. And it needs a mag chuck. I don't really have room for it but I will squeeze it in. I have a week to figure that out since it is being freighted.
Since I am at least 2 years from building my dedicated workshop it will probably be a long term rebuild.
I guess it was an impulse buy but cost + freight ended up being 925. I live in Texas so this was cheap since surface grinders are few and far between.
No telling what I am dealing with but the seller said that all 3 axis move smoothly and it came from a vocational school. 
Boat anchor or lucky break I still haven't decided. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 10, 2021)

Good luck, Don't forget pics when you get it.

My SG was also a complete rebuild project that took many months and the complete rebuild before I could even find out if the motor was any good. Lucky for me it was.


----------



## Razzle (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks. That will be my case as well. Here are pics from the listing. Like I said, it is rough. Took me over a year to rebuild my Logan 820 lathe. It wasn't this rough but it was pretty dirty and gummed up. Still have to figure out how to get it off the back of my truck and into the garage. I skidded the logan down after taking stuff of the pallet. But it was broken down for shipping. Not sure how the BS will be shipped yet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 10, 2021)

Well done! 
I’m very happy that I hired a rigger to move my Parker Majestic grinder. 1800 lbs of top heavy cast iron is not to be underestimated. 
We offloaded onto a pallet jack. This was tricky because the forks were wider than the base which meant I had to crib inside the forks to get it off the pallet jack. Definitely a few nervous minutes there.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 10, 2021)

Hopefully the ways will be good and they oiled them occasionally. You can pick up a mag chuck fairly cheap on E-Bay.


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 10, 2021)

Mine was already complete disassembled before it came home, the heaviest piece was the base at around 700 lbs. It went into the basement easy.


----------



## Razzle (Jan 11, 2021)

I figure it has to be broken down some since it is freight. I will know more once it ships. Still gotta make room in the garage for it. Probably need to rethink my layout a bit. It is gonna be in the garage for a while.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------

